# Create Your Own Labels



## RGo (Jul 18, 2006)

*Tutorial For Creating Fabric Labels*

I just created my own labels with white ribbon, a graphics program and inkjet iron on transfer paper. 

Steps:

Create your logo with a graphics program

Print the logo on the transfer paper, cut out the logo

Cut the ribbon, ( number 5 ribbon) 

Iron on the logo to the ribbon.

You have your own label!!

Visit craftster.org blog » Make Your Own Fabric Labels


----------



## EllenO (Mar 25, 2007)

RGo said:


> I just created my own labels with white ribbon, a graphics program and inkjet iron on transfer paper.
> 
> Steps:
> 
> ...


Wonderful idea! Sure beats the high price of woven labels.


----------



## RGo (Jul 18, 2006)

It truly works out great!


----------



## julia44 (Mar 11, 2007)

awesome, thanks


----------



## NonFiction (Feb 15, 2007)

it is interesting you posted that. Because I actually made tags using illustrator (the design was measured out to be the size of the tag front and back) Thank I have a way of clamping the shirts down and I iron my new tag over the old tag. It looks very good. This is the method Im using right now until I get my shirts tags put in when I order the next batch of clothes.


----------



## Quattroporte (Dec 27, 2006)

Do you think it's possible to do this with twill tape?

I'd rather have twill than satin, but then it's not smooth enough for iron ons. However, I could use stencilpro or photoez to print the info on it. But then I don't know if it'll fray...

Great tip though. I didn't think you could use ribbon!


----------



## Quattroporte (Dec 27, 2006)

Another question:

Where do you sew the tags on? It would look very unprofessional if you just sew it on top, unless it was covered by a tag with the company name.

Just curious.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

If you account for materials, and your own time, is this actually cheaper than a 7c woven label?


----------



## DMS (Jan 28, 2007)

What kind of ribbon are you using, I mean 100% cotton? 50% polyester/50% cotton?


----------



## TeddyRocky (Mar 23, 2007)

monkeylantern said:


> If you account for materials, and your own time, is this actually cheaper than a 7c woven label?


If a start up company doesn't want to invest in 1000 labels per size than it is very reasonable to make your own (many companies have high minimums). But if you are a company that knows they will use all 1000 labels per size, than for sure it'd be more reasonable to just have it manufactured.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

A cheaper alternative is to just heat press your logo/label directly on to the shirt, "Tagless" (but labeled) as some would call it. Plus you can always print them whenever you print an ordered design, so that you get to use all available area in the transfer paper.


----------



## Quattroporte (Dec 27, 2006)

vctradingcubao said:


> A cheaper alternative is to just heat press your logo/label directly on to the shirt, "Tagless" (but labeled) as some would call it. Plus you can always print them whenever you print an ordered design, so that you get to use all available area in the transfer paper.


This is what I'm doing right now. I'd like to experiment though, and see what looks more professional.


----------



## rosiepower (May 6, 2007)

*Re: Tutorial For Creating Fabric Labels*

Great idea how does it stand up to the wash test?

KN


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: Tutorial For Creating Fabric Labels*



rosiepower said:


> Great idea how does it stand up to the wash test?
> 
> KN


If you're referring to the heat transferred label, they do OK, since they are laser transfers and non-opaque.


----------



## BelVon (Jul 26, 2006)

Hello.

Can somebody tell if this neck label looks professional, or just OK, or not. For some reason, the camera adjusted it's color and didn't focus too well for close-up shots.

I believe this method would only work and is cost effective for short runs only.

If you ask me how I did it, I printed it with my epson printer.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

It's unique but professional enough. Opaque transfers?


----------



## BelVon (Jul 26, 2006)

vctradingcubao said:


> It's unique but professional enough. Opaque transfers?


ha ha. ya good.


----------



## snmindustries (May 15, 2007)

i really like that label actually, i am going to have to look into doing something like that.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

It looks like you glued a piece of paper into the neck. It's hard to tell whether it's just the poor quality photo or not, but it also looks like there might be some banding on the print.

Aesthetically the label design is fine.

Legally it's not adequate (you need either an RN or a full legal company name).


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

If you're heatpressing anyway, it looks like something that would look 10 times better as a professionally made plastisol transfer.

As said above, aesthetically it's fine (although there is a threadless echo). But it looks like it would fubar the cloth line of the shirt, and be itchy.


----------



## BelVon (Jul 26, 2006)

There's little banding and it's not itchy at all. I did this a couple of months ago, trying out what I could use for short runs. My first choice was plastisol transfers. This is second. This is difficult to apply though because when you apply it on a warm shirt, the corners warp. For long runs, my choice is still plastisol transfers or professinally made labels and have 'em sewn.


----------



## Quattroporte (Dec 27, 2006)

I've experimented with opaque inkjet paper for a short run and it actually turned out great. It wrinkled a little after several washes, but it didn't crack or peel, and it doesn't itch at all. And this is the paper you get from the office supply store. I'm sure if you get a more professional transfer paper, it would work even better.


----------



## tashazo (Mar 11, 2007)

I decided very quickly, after doing some initial research on different labeling methods, that I'd do exactly this: tagless, printed on labels on the back neck. Interestingly, after that I noticed a LOT of companies doing the same, even ones that were already established and previously did regular labels.
Also, I've worn some shirts that itched so bad I had to rip the label out - and since all men I know rip labels out as soon as they get a shirt, it makes NO SENSE to me, to put in an annoying label. Tagless is definitely the way to go...
I haven't actually done them yet, but that is coming, hopefully, pretty soon!


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

tashazo said:


> since all men I know rip labels out as soon as they get a shirt, it makes NO SENSE to me, to put in an annoying label. Tagless is definitely the way to go...


While tagless is definitely increasing in popularity, it's my experience that most people *don't* remove labels. The majority of people I know don't remove labels, and everyone I know who does is female (i.e. no men I know rip labels out as soon as they get a shirt).

While this poll is by no means statistically significant, it certainly conforms to that.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

I've never met anyone who removes labels unless they're specifically itchy (and I check the labels of many, many tshirts....it's a bit of a fetish....)


----------



## tashazo (Mar 11, 2007)

thanks for the link to the poll...
I think it'd be interesting to know if it'd make a difference if the tag showed a 'brand name' or not.
I still like me my tagless tho 
less headache for me, getting them on the shirt, and wearing them...plus, I think they can look real nice.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

azvel said:


> There's little banding and it's not itchy at all. I did this a couple of months ago, trying out what I could use for short runs. My first choice was plastisol transfers. This is second. This is difficult to apply though because when you apply it on a warm shirt, the corners warp. For long runs, my choice is still plastisol transfers or professinally made labels and have 'em sewn.


You can buy custom printed heat press labels from imprintables.com that are like .40 cents each I think. They have a low minimum (10 pieces I think) and they are very durable. They are printed on eco-solvent media and cut with one of those roland versacamm printer/cutters. Which means you can do full color images and have fine detail. You can also do numbering (for limited editions).

I saw some at the last ISS tradeshow and we took some back with us for wash samples. They really are pretty nice. 

I think if you contact Josh, he might be able to send you a sample.


----------



## tinkertee (Jan 2, 2007)

azvel said:


> Hello.
> 
> Can somebody tell if this neck label looks professional, or just OK, or not. For some reason, the camera adjusted it's color and didn't focus too well for close-up shots.
> 
> ...


 
That looks pretty good actually. What did you print that on anyway? Pretty creative in my opinion.


----------



## tinkertee (Jan 2, 2007)

Solmu said:


> Legally it's not adequate (you need either an RN or a full legal company name).


 
When you say you need the full legal company name, would my company name or brand name be sufficient. I get confused.


----------



## tashazo (Mar 11, 2007)

tinkertee said:


> When you say you need the full legal company name, would my company name or brand name be sufficient. I get confused.


from what I understand, you need the company name. if the brand name is different from company name, you probably want to get an RN #, which is VERY easy - just go to the gov't website (Registered Identification Number Database) and register, in a couple days you'll get your number sent to you in the mail...


----------



## BelVon (Jul 26, 2006)

tinkertee said:


> That looks pretty good actually. What did you print that on anyway? Pretty creative in my opinion.


I printed with opaque transfer (I believe I used New Milford's opaque for darks). And printed with Epson durabrite inks. The result was pretty decent for small production, but I won't use for big ones.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

tinkertee said:


> When you say you need the full legal company name, would my company name or brand name be sufficient. I get confused.


From the FTC:



> The name must be the full name under which the company is doing business. This is the name that appears on business documents, such as purchase orders and invoices. It cannot be a trademark, trade name, brand, label, or designer name — unless that name is also the name under which the company is doing business.



...or get an RN.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

monkeylantern said:


> If you account for materials, and your own time, is this actually cheaper than a 7c woven label?



7 cents (US)? Seems rather low for woven, unless you're getting a huge quantity. For about 1000 or so, They usually seem to range in the 20 to 35 cent range from what I've seen. Of course, even at that price I still think it's going to be less hassle to have them made up unless you're only doing a few.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Twinge said:


> 7 cents (US)? Seems rather low for woven, unless you're getting a huge quantity. For about 1000 or so, They usually seem to range in the 20 to 35 cent range from what I've seen. Of course, even at that price I still think it's going to be less hassle to have them made up unless you're only doing a few.


Go luckylabel.com, about 2000.


----------

